
EDEX-UI: science fiction terminal emulator - caiobegotti
https://github.com/GitSquared/edex-ui
======
rsync
A few tangentially related links ...

First, there are a few write-ups of the fictional UI(s) used in _The Martian_
:

[https://www.behance.net/gallery/30473933/The-Martian-UI-
Scre...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/30473933/The-Martian-UI-Screen-
Graphics)

[https://medium.com/territory-film/ui-stories-the-martian-
eff...](https://medium.com/territory-film/ui-stories-the-martian-efffa28e1a98)

Second, I think this blog on sci-fi typography may be interesting to those
reading this thread:

[https://typesetinthefuture.com/](https://typesetinthefuture.com/)

------
olivierestsage
Here's a write-up about the Tron scene in question was produced (hilariously,
it features Emacs):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110726180753/http://jtnimoy.ne...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110726180753/http://jtnimoy.net/workviewer.php?q=178)

~~~
brian_herman__
I cant read this webpage it hurts my eyes. The font literally hurts. It not
because I am a vi user... I am old. Also the EDEX-UI is the same way.

~~~
dcuthbertson
It's horrible. I used the Inspect feature and changed the font for the
"seriouscopy" class to Arial. It's much more readable. Why would anyone ever
use HelveticaNeueUltraLight?!

------
bloopernova
Big plus of this software is that it runs without any configuration effort.

Usually these flashy Hollywood-OS terminals require a bunch of work before
they look even slightly like the example image used by the developer.

I can't see myself using this for actual work, but it does look pretty. Maybe
I could use it during a presentation :)

~~~
reaperducer
_I can 't see myself using this for actual work, but it does look pretty._

I use Cool Retro Term (CRT) for actual work. I find the PET font soothing. I
also use it for certain types of tasks, so if, out of the corner of my eye, I
see lots of text scrolling along, then my mind processes it as "Something's
gone pear-shaped with Task X" without having to look at the other monitors.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Another link that might interest you, using an amber screened VT220 terminal
with a modern computer.

[https://jstn.tumblr.com/post/8692501831](https://jstn.tumblr.com/post/8692501831)

------
gtm1260
Absolutely sick! Definitely I'll say its not the most usable, but some of the
features make a ton of sense! Like having an active finder window thats always
in the directory of your terminal, so great! Also +1 to having no
configuration to get to a sweet looking setup.

~~~
laumars
This is one of the things I love about KDE’s Dolphin. It’s a file manager with
a built in terminal and both stay in sync.

~~~
O_H_E
Yes, it is indeed quite friction-removing and combines the usefulness of both.

------
wegs
Neat!

In contrast to previous toys I've seen like this, EDEX-UI seems to have a
bunch of good ideas. It's not something I'd use yet, but it's close. The idea
of showing files in my current working directory is good. There's a bunch of
other stuff that's good. And then there's a bunch of stuff that's a useless
waste of screenspace.

But I could totally see myself replacing the useless stuff with things I care
about:

* System status (computer thermals, connected USB devices, Bluetooth, Wifi, audio devices, etc.)

* Weather and time across places I interact with

Etc.

Key thing would be a ______simple __ __ __extension API, where I can add the
things I care about with a 5 minute learning curve.

I'd be glad to toss something like that up on one monitor.

I use a tiling window manager, but it doesn't support general tiling of the
type needed to make everything an appropriate size, like this thing does.

Keep pushing. I think you're onto something.

------
ecto
Very cool! If you're a VS Code user, I ported my favorite Tron-based iTerm
theme here
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=emeraldi...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=emeraldio.encom)

------
severak_cz
There is recreation of classic 80s computerised synthetiser system (which was)
called Fairlight CMI. It has interesting hybrid GUI which is controlled both
by the command line or mouse in the same time. Lot of retro sci-fi vibes.

See [http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2020/06/30/fairlight-
cmi-i...](http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2020/06/30/fairlight-cmi-iix-
recreated-for-linux-mac-windows/)

------
yjftsjthsd-h
> Useful commands for the nerds

... are there _non_ -nerds using this? ;)

------
foobazzy
Ha! Had it installed just to play around with (I imagine that is what this is
for). My laptops fan wouldn't stop running below 4000rpm as long as this was
in the foreground.

Edit: But I do agree that the configuration was pretty easy. If you wanted to
move stuff around and make it look a certain other way, it was really simple
to do that.

------
bch
Surprised it hasn’t been mentioned yet, but “FUI” (fantasy user interface)
embodies a lot of the “candy” on display here. Fun to see on reddit[0] or
YouTube.

[0] [https://www.reddit.com/r/FUI/](https://www.reddit.com/r/FUI/)

------
bmitc
I just last night watched the below video that covers the code that shows up
on Dennis Nedry's computer screen in Jurassic Park. Turns out it's only
example code they put up on screen, but this type of stuff is always
interesting. The way movies get made is so intriguing!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq2Vkgsams0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq2Vkgsams0)

------
seertaak
... and this is the exact reason I still love hacker news.

~~~
tywkeene
I know I love a good opportunity to waste a little time with novel software.
It's hard to describe, but it brings me a feeling of joy

This is really neat, I was actually surprised that it "just worked". Usually,
as others have pointed out, you have to sacrifice a few goats and utter the
forbidden ancient incantations before novelty pieces like this will work at
all.

------
oneplane
Nice replication of the Tron theme! Perhaps this can actually do something
unexpected like feed actual working experience back in to the realm of the
Sci-Fi UX designers to let them know how much of it doesn't work, but let them
know about the things that do. Still looks and feels great.

------
anthk
Cool, but impractical. With FVWM/WMaker you have usable screen state with
system info and functionality.

You could replicate it with FVWM and using a 10th of the resources.

Inb4 Enlightenment back in the day, E16 used not as much as resources as this,
even E21 is far snappier than ruling an NPM based desktop.

~~~
Animats
_Cool, but impractical._

Someone should do a practical one for an overview of what all your containers
and AWS accounts are doing. AWS monitoring provides a reason for a map of the
world with lines and markers. There are AWS monitoring tools which, with
better color choices, would look like something from Hollywood. Dynatrace is
almost there.[1]

[1] [https://cdn.comparitech.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/Dynat...](https://cdn.comparitech.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/Dynatrace.jpg)

------
apocalyptic0n3
This is so cool. The Tron Legacy OS interface is one of the most sci-fi
looking realistic interfaces I can remember seeing. Really awesome to be able
to play with it locally, even if it isn't really a practical terminal compared
to iTerm.

------
kleer001
Gorgeous. As a computer artist myself I can see that work and balances put
into this. I'm quite excited to check it out and fiddle with it. The
extensibility is especially endearing.

------
scrumper
Gosh that is very pretty, and very smooth. I'd like an audio volume option
rather than on/off - it's cool, but loud as hell.

------
slater
Cool project! :)

I could've sworn I'd seen a similar dashboard, but web-based. Can't find it...
anyone know/remember?

~~~
amiga-workbench
[https://www.robscanlon.com/encom-
boardroom/](https://www.robscanlon.com/encom-boardroom/)

~~~
slater
That's it. Thanks!

------
nlpthk
I’ve always been waiting for something like this! Now I got an excuse for a
new project. Ty ty:)

------
surajs
Pretty but I can't see myself using this :/

------
rodneyzeng
Great toy for HollyWood!

